# "Sit Means Sit" dog training



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

I’m thinking about opening my own Sit Means Sit franchise.
Any info or anyone with personal experience with Sit Means Sit, I would love to hear.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm a bit curious myself as I've just found one of their trainers in my area and would like to know more about their program.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There have been threads here about them before. I don't recall most of the comments being complimentary. 

ETA: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz=1...f&aql=&aqi=&oq=


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for the Search Deb









Hopefully someone has some personal experience in the links, not just all anti-ecollar stuff.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Brian, that search was mostly for Tihanna. I know you've probably read most of the old threads, but she's new here.


----------



## nitty917 (Mar 10, 2010)

we used them, rip offs. and dont give your dog the quality time. well the one we used at least


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

You may want to investigate THATS MY DOG owned by Robin McFarland. She use to be partners with Fred (Owner of Sit Means Sit). Fred is rumored to be very heavy handed in his training theory whereas Robin is not. I have attended her seminars and it was an awesome learning experience. I believe she has a trainers class starting soon too.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Dog Training School, Obedience Dog Training, Dog Behaviorist-Thats My Dog!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

You would have to give a lot of lessons to cover the franchise fee........


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

nitty917 said:


> we used them, rip offs. and dont give your dog the quality time. well the one we used at least


From what I've heard, it's a mixed bag. The training is only as good as two things: The specific trainer and what you as the primary trainer take from it. As it is a franchise operation, whether it is good or bad is dependent on the type of trainer (s) for each franchise. I have seen some videos from trainer which would lead me to look elsewhere. But for what Brian is looking for (almost two months ago!), I think Betty's comment is definetely worth noting about the amount of training in terms on clients one would need to meet to cover the franshise fees.


----------

